# Dripper vs drip tip??



## dwayne19420 (8/12/15)

Hey guys um question ... I have a dripper the Freak show mini .
I'm looking for a decent drip tip/cap thingy mod for it is there anything available out there to put on it.? 
I love vaping it but I find the vape with the dripp tips I have its as if it's choking it and the flavor as well.
Any suggestions for a good drip tip for it and places to get them ?.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

